# Doe with dark urine



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

When walking around my girls this morning, I noticed one of them urinating and it was dark yellow. Like the yellow in this :???. I have never saw it that dark before from any of the girls. Is this a problem? What would cause dark urine? She was bred July 3rd, so she would be "barely pregnant". I had read that mineral trouble could be to blame, but we provide free choice Bluebonnet Tech master complete for all our goats.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's one of those situations where if the question was about humans, I'd know more.

If human:
If it was the first pee of the day, it will be more concentrated and darker.
If she's not drinking enough water, it will be darker.
If she's got an injury to her kidney, it could be darker due to blood in her urine. But, as you said it was yellow, I'll rule that one out.

Hope someone with goat specific urine info adds to this.

Rose


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I would think dehydration, Even slight dehydration in this heat would darken urine. Check the temp of their drinking water with your hand different times of the day and see what temp it is. I have a few water buckets that need changes a few times a day because they heat up. Goats drink more water when it is cool and good. Just a thought.


----------



## hamilton40 (Jun 21, 2008)

My goats wont drink very much water in the afternoon if we do not put fresh cool water out about noon or 1 everyday. I have never noticed dark urine but we will get less milk if its not done.
Clay


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

With the heat and humidity right now...it's a wonder everyone isn't seeing concentrated urine. My does will not leave the loafing shed during the heat of the day, even for water. So being at their beck and call...I now have a water tub in the loafing shed. EGADS...I'll be glad when it cools off some.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I must have idiot goats everyone was laying around in the shade for quite a while today but they are all out in the sun grazing and it is 102 outside GIVE ME A BREAK


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

Kaye White said:


> With the heat and humidity right now...it's a wonder everyone isn't seeing concentrated urine. My does *will not leave the loafing shed during the heat of the day, even for water.* So being at their beck and call...I now have a water tub in the loafing shed. EGADS...I'll be glad when it cools off some.
> Kaye


Kaye,
That gives me an idea. I think we will try moving their water trough under the shed in the shade. Maybe that will encourage them to drink more on hot days. Right now, their water trough is shaded off and on through out the day, based on where the sun is, or how cloudy it is. If it is shaded where they tend to lay around during the heat of the day, maybe they will drink more. Not only will it encourage them to drink more, but maybe their milk production will go up. :biggrin We are still new and only milked 4 does last year (3 for the first time). This year, we have learned alot of new things. Feeding, milking, selling, meds, etc. I am thankful to have all of you knowledgeable people to help us (esp. Vicki, thanks for all the valuable time you spent educating us. I'm not through with you yet!!! :biggrin) I still have a lot to learn, and this is one of them.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra said:


> I must have idiot goats everyone was laying around in the shade for quite a while today but they are all out in the sun grazing and it is 102 outside GIVE ME A BREAK


It really must be a LaMancha thing...mine sunbathe in the triple digits, run, jump, play....hardy idiots I guess. it is supposed to be 104 today, I guess they will be real happy.


----------

